# solving a case



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Zastanawiam się jak przetłumaczyć wyrażenie 'solving the case' w następującym kontekście:

"The reader is introduced to Sir Michael Gray, the boss of Cavell and Company, who was murdered, and Katrina Kirby (known as K), the detective involved 
in *solving the case*. K questions the five suspects who were in the house at the time of the murder ... The details of the case are outlined."
Źródło: Teacher's notes dla czytadełka "K's First Case" L.G. Alexander, wydawca Pearson Education Limited.

Cztadełko definiuje słowo 'case' w ten sposób:
"*case *(n) a crime, or a number of crimes that the police or a detective have to understand".

Moja próba to: wyjaśnienie morderstwa.


----------



## Thomas1

Moje pierwsze skojarzenie po zobaczeniu tytułu: "wyjaśnienie sprawy". W tym kontekście definicja "case" faktycznie się zawęża: "sprawa" = "sprawa o morderstwo/zabójstwo" = "morderstwo/zabójstwo".

"sprawa" może też oznaczać "dochodzenie", "śledztwo" albo, w kontekście prawniczym, "sprawę sądową", "proces".


----------



## wolfbm1

Thomas1 said:


> Moje pierwsze skojarzenie po zobaczeniu tytułu: "wyjaśnienie sprawy". W tym kontekście definicja "case" faktycznie się zawęża: "sprawa" = "sprawa o morderstwo/zabójstwo" = "morderstwo/zabójstwo".
> 
> "sprawa" może też oznaczać "dochodzenie", "śledztwo" albo, w kontekście prawniczym, "sprawę sądową", "proces".


Dziękuję. A więc można użyć zamiennie słów ’sprawa’ albo ’morderstwo/zabójswo’.
Synonimem słowa ’case’ jest ’crime’ = ’przestępstwo’.  A więc można by było powyższy tekst tak przetłumaczyć:
Czytelnik zapoznaje się z  Sir Michaelem Grayem, szefem Covell and Company, który został zamordowany, i Katriną Kirby (alias K), panią detektyw zaangażowaną w rozwikłanie sprawy o zabójstwo. ... Szczegóły przestępstwa są przedstawione w zarysie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

a dlaczego nie " ... i Katriną Kirby, detektywem zaangażowanym w rozwikłanie sprawy"?


----------



## wolfbm1

Katrina, zaangażowa*ny* detektyw nie bardzo mi gra. Ani Miss Marple albo Mma Precious Ramotstwe. Angielskie 'involve' omija ten problem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Katrina, zaangażowa*ny* detektyw nie bardzo mi gra. Ani Miss Marple albo Mma Precious Ramotstwe. Angielskie 'involve' omija ten problem.


 A dlaczego miałoby nie grać? Przymotnik „zaangażowany” określa rzeczownik „detektyw”, oba rodzaju męskiego, mimo że detektywem jest kobieta. To normalne w języku polskim, że zgodność rodzaju gramatycznego dotyczy słów, a nie płci osób. Tak samo jak mówimy „Jan był nieszczęsną ofiarą pomyłki sądowej”,  anie „nieszczęsnym ofiarą”.


----------



## wolfbm1

W tym wypadku poddaję się.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> W tym wypadku poddaję się.


Cieszy mnie to, bo spotykam się często z tekstami, w których autorzy wymyślają najprzedziwniejsze konstrukcje z  rzeczownikami w rodzaju męskim oraz  z określającymi je przymiotnikami, odnoszącymi się do podmiotu lub dopełnienia płci żeńskiej. Jacyś mądrale wymyślili sobie, że jeżeli rzeczownik pozostawi się w mianowniku tam gdzie powinien być jakiś inny przypadek to będzie to lepiej pasowało do osoby płci żeńskiej. 
Wychodzi z tego jakaś hybryda polsko-bułgarska typu: „widziałem nową prezydent”. Okropne. W żadnym innym języku nie ma czegoś takiego.


----------

